# Steam not "clean"



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Afternoon all.

The last couple of days I've noticed that the steam flow from my machine is very jittery. Seems to blow a mix of good old dry steam then a blast of saturated steam, bit of water, steam, saturated steam etc etc. Only started a couple of days back.

I haven't changed any parts since the pump a few months ago. Machine is otherwise working fine, although the flow through the group has been slower/less volume than the old pump was managing when it was in place before failure.

Any thoughts on the steam issue?

Pressurestat seems to be working fine, no discernable leaks visible or audible. For reference in case someone isn't sure, it's an NS Personal 1 HX machine.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

not that i'll have any idea, but a video might help the people who will


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Boiler fill level?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Boiler fill level?


Yeah I thought about that. Autofill is working ok, not to say that the level it's filling to hasn't been changed by a probe failure/scaling/been moved in some way. WIll check that out.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Note height of probe, then remove & clean. Refit to original height. Then maybe lower it a little if still spluttery....


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Note height of probe, then remove & clean. Refit to original height. Then maybe lower it a little if still spluttery....


Roger that.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

@espressotechno

Removed probe, cleaned, put back in, no change. Left it a day or so, removed probe again to muck about with height and the boiler is filled above the probe hole. So I figure either the probe is knackered or the autofill solenoid is letting water leak past itself and keeping the boiler overtopped. Will run some checks.

Any other obvious suggestions I'm missing?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unless the fault is intermittent and sometimes it is with the autofill solenoid closing OK one time and not OK another (normally they are in the brew circuit position, then activate to go to service boiler autofill, then return to the brew position). You can check by loading a blind filter, running the pump and watching the service boiler fill level (of course the service boiler should be off to do this test. If it starts to fill, it's the solenoid.

If the probe is clean and the wiring is OK (check the wire from probe to autofill box for a bad connection), use a multimeter on the resistance scale and the machine unplugged of course...wobble the wire about, then it's possible, but not so likely that there is a fault in the autofill box. To have the fault in the more expensive autofill box is not impossible, but a more remote possibility.

Personally I would be inclined to remove the solenoid, dismantle it, clean the rubber pad, lubricate the arm that moves through the magnet if it feels stiff anywhere and perhaps see if the spring is lax. Cleaning the rubber flap may well resolve the issue as poor water quality can leave deposits. It's an easy job and should take too long as long as access to the solenoid is good.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Test the probe: Remove the probe wire: If the pump comes on, the probe is OK. Re-attaching probe wire will stop the pump.

As the boiler is filling up overnight, it's probably the inlet solenoid valve which is leaking (not closing properly). Sometimes it's just due to a speck of grit under the piston, so dismantling & cleaning the valve body can cure the leak. Otherwise fit a new valve - it's an industry standard type, either 1/8" or 1/4" ports....And make sure you fit it facing the correct way (small arrow on valve body)(!).


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Test the probe: Remove the probe wire: If the pump comes on, the probe is OK. Re-attaching probe wire will stop the pump.
> 
> As the boiler is filling up overnight, it's probably the inlet solenoid valve which is leaking (not closing properly). Sometimes it's just due to a speck of grit under the piston, so dismantling & cleaning the valve body can cure the leak. Otherwise fit a new valve - it's an industry standard type, either 1/8" or 1/4" ports....And make sure you fit it facing the correct way (small arrow on valve body)(!).


Noted on all that, cheers!


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

@espressotechno

Disconnected probe wire, turned machine on, pump kicked in and water has gone everywhere. Straight to the muppetry thread with me!

On the plus side, probe is ok! hahaha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought I posted...perhaps I didn't


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> I thought I posted...perhaps I didn't


I wondered what you were on about there. Your post has only just appeared now for me. No idea why.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Small piece of what seemed to be plastic was sitting on top of the valve seat in the solenoid. Cleaned out ok, solenoid function ok.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Aaaaaand fixed, up and running.

Thanks @DavecUK and @espressotechno for your advice.


----------

